# Brightly colored corn snake for £40



## GeorgeS

amazing looking corn snake that loves the human touch. eats fuzzes and hasn't missed a feed yet. lives happily with other corn snakes and does so now. loves to be handled daily or more if possible. only two years old so lots of room for breeding or just as a pet.


----------

